# موقع خيالي بيشرح مقدمة في Networkin و الـ Datacommunication



## aboashoor (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

المواضيع اللي في الموقع بتضم مايلي :
By Eugene Blanchard, networking, voice channels, data channels, ISO, LAN, MAN, WAN, modems, twisted pair, coaxial cable, optical fibre, RF propagation, ground waves, transmission media, RS232, asynchronous transmission, line encoding, synchronous transmission, manchester line encoding, EBCDIC, ASCII, telephone networks, propagation delay, crosstalk, distortion, jitter, AM, FM, PM, FSK, TDM, STDM, FDM, ISO ,OSI , IEEE 802.3, IEE 802.2, networking, repeaters, hubs, bridges, routers, gateway, token ring, ISDN, ADSL, TCP/IP, X25, UDP, frame relay​ 
 *هنا*
​


----------



## عماد الكبير (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير وموقع رائع .


----------



## driss240 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you brother,It is important link


----------



## ابراهيم الرشيدى (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد قاسم الاغا (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخي والله فعلا جميل جدا هالموقع ومفيد على الاخر يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي ومشكووور على مجهودك الرائع ومزيد من التقدم لهذا الموقع الجميل


----------



## aboashoor (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور وان شاء الله أقدم المزيد


----------



## * AishA * (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ،، وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصعب حسن الامين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير.


----------

